# Brown County Beekeepers Association in Green Bay



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

The Brown County Beekeepers Association in Green Bay, Wisconsin is holding a beginner beekeeping seminar and would like the details posted on your site if possible. The details are as follows:

The Brown County Beekeepers Association will be conducting a one day Beginners Beekeeping Seminar on March 3rd, 8:30 to 3:00, at Celebration Church, 3475 Humboldt Road (East side of Green Bay). Lunch and a manual will be provided. $50.00 per person. Enrollment is limited.

Register by emailing to [email protected] or by calling 1-920-434-0240.


----------

